# Is Petroleum Jelly safe for cloth diapers?



## lasciate (May 4, 2005)

I've always wondered - does it wash out clean? Would it stain? Or does it affect absorbency?


----------



## Babytime (May 4, 2004)

I'm not sure. I haven't used it in ages and never with a CD, but if I recall it does not stain? At least the few times I got a bit of it on my clothing it washed out.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Hmm... I don't know because we don't use petroleum products... I'm going to say that I would be hesitant to let it on fleece.


----------



## inchwormz (May 26, 2005)

It doesn't stain (that I recall) but I've never used it with CD's either. We're petroleum-free at our house as well.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

I don't know if it would harm the diapers or not, but it's horrible for skin.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

eeewww.... you don't want petroleum products in your child's diaper area.... no way no how.

-Angela


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna*
eeewww.... you don't want petroleum products in your child's diaper area.... no way no how.

-Angela

Would this be a possible alternative? I've been putting small amounts of the jelly on my daughter because of labial adhesions.







Her's was nearly complete and causing her urine to have trouble escaping....

And to keep it OT, it hasn't stained the cloth diapers.


----------



## AinNJ (Aug 10, 2004)

vaseline is the only thing i've ever used on ds's bum. actually, i use it every night. never had a diaper staining issue.

Quote:

but it's horrible for skin
i use it on my skin as a deep moisturizer (elbows, feet, etc) and i use it on ds's excema. not only does it keep his little bum from getting red, it clears up his excema overnight. and i'd rather use vaseline than elidel!!! in our house, it's a miracle ointment for skin! (i'm not trying to be contraversal, just offering an opposing view)


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

There are lots of alternatives! Off the top of my head would be Un-petroleum Jelly which you can find at most health stores.

Dd has horrid excema and we keep it under control without any petroleum, our latest miracle salve is Mosaic Moon's Healing Salve.


----------



## inchwormz (May 26, 2005)

Another "miracle cream" alternative to Vaseline would be Lanolin, IMO. We use this just about anywhere you would put Vaseline and it is completly safe and non-toxic for baby and *way* better for your skin. It's a great moisture barrier and moisturizer without all the horrible chemicals that are in petroleum products. It's a wonderful alternative!


----------



## Amandaj0831 (Jul 28, 2005)

As far as exzema goes we use Aveeno Baby exzema cream, my daughter does not have severe exzema but it has worked great for us. The ped. told us not to use Elidel (another doc gave us a prescription last year) that there have been studies linking it to all sorts of bad stuff (including seisures) in the last year especially with babies and toddlers. Good Luck


----------

